# nuchal screening in glasgow (having twins)



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Got my first NHS antenatal appointment next week when I will be 12+4.  The letter stated that the Glasgow health board do not offer nuchal scanning (as they have no-one trained to do it!) but offer the blood tests at 16-20wks.  I'm preg with twins and the blood tests are no use as they tend to be inaccurate when you're having multiples so we really need the combined test.  Has anyone else encountered this?  Seeing my midwife for the first time tomorrow so will question her.  Probably will end up booking private screening if it seems all we'll be offered is bloods.  Btw, at the Southern General.


----------



## allymcbeal (May 25, 2011)

Hi 

I'm 18 weeks pregnant with twins and had nuchal scanning at Paisley (rah). It comes under the same health board now all greater Glasgow and Clyde so I'm not sure why they won't offer it to you. I think the southern are the department of fetal medicine too ( yorkhill etc moving there  over the next few years when the super hospital is built) so Id definitely question them on it.

They didn't offer me the blood test as said it wouldn't tell them much, be warned though if you do get it you get counselling beforehand and they don't mince their words. I stupidly didn't take dh to the counselling bit and ended up really upset about it.


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

My friends didn't get nuchal scan at southern but another did at rah. Think southern is greater Glasgow and rah Clyde valley. Not positive of that though. Know you can get private scan at gcrm which is next to southern. 

Xx


----------



## allymcbeal (May 25, 2011)

Hi defo all one and the same health board as I work in the sgh although a different directorate, we look after people as far as campbelltown. I remember the midwife telling me had I wanted to progress to amnio screening that the rah didn't do it for twins and I'd have to go to the sgh so I guess they can cross cover and go where the expertise is, definitely worth checking out before parting with any cash. Good luck x


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for your replies ladies.  Spoke to a midwife at my GP surgery this morning (she works at the RAH) and she said that we will have received a standard letter for our first antenatal appointment.  It may well be that they don't offer the scan for the fold measurement but perhaps only for a multiple pregnancy.  I suppose if SGH can't do it surely they can send us to RAH for it.  The midwife agreed that the blood test on its own is not accurate for more than one baby but is fine for a singleton.  We've to ask at our antenatal appointment next Friday.


----------

